# Update.zip Status 6 error



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I came up with a pretty neat idea for a flashable zip. It makes that process of installing AROMs and mods a bit easier. You have to download the file to find out what the idea is! Anyways I am getting a status 6 error. I have read that this can be a problem with the the updater-script and not using UNIX code. However I am using Notepad and so I should be fine right? I DID SIGN the zip. Keep in mind this is only like my 2nd flashable zip I have made like ever.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B4KgPJlGrU7tdXRWSHFWX0xDczQ


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Notepad will save things with windows line endings (\r\n) and Android (Linux) will not like those. You need Unix/Linux line endings (\n). Use a different text editor that will save/convert whatever to either (like notepad2 or notepad++)


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Notepad will save things with windows line endings (\r\n) and Android (Linux) will not like those. You need Unix/Linux line endings (\n). Use a different text editor that will save/convert whatever to either (like notepad2 or notepad++)


Will give it a shot THANKS!


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well I downloaded Notepad++ and I tried the EOL conversion but UNIX is grayed out


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

What should the extension be for my update-script? .sh I would think.

Edit: postpone this till tomorrow. I did research and I know how to do it now. It will have to wait until tomorrow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK I made a proper zip and signed it. It said it was successful but didn't do what it was supposed to do. It may sound silly but it is supposed to just reboot my phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone?


----------

